# Our LO came home today



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Our LO came home today. After 10 days of introductions. We are exhausted from driving so much between our house and FC plus DP had to work till midnight to catch up on work every day. But we couldn't be more happier. ☺. Our BC has been amazing. She really seems to have a good bond already. She is so smiley with her. Lo is 7 months and BC 10.

Have had a lovely day and she has even slept in her cot fine tonight.  Amazed!

Fingers crossed.

I didn't believe it when I read how wonderful it feels and all the meetings, assessments are worth it. But today I know its true.

For all those waiting, it will happen and it will be SO worth it.

X


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations - it is so much easier when you can just start your 'normal' life together without FC etc. What a wonderful Christmas you are all going to have.


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations 😍 Amazing time for you all, enjoy every second xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Awww this is a wonderful post, many congratulations, a family of 4 is just perfect   xxx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Brings back memories! It just gets better and better too!


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratulations   just in time for Christmas how fantastic  x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------

